# Your Uber ride could get 80% cheaper over the next decade



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

https://amp.businessinsider.com/uber-lyft-fare-prices-could-fall-by-80-ubs-estimate-2019-5


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Banks trying to hype up Ubers shares pretending driverless cars are just around the corner and we are going to make a killing.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Whistling past the Graveyard.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Ignore the man behind the curtain.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

If you had billions of dollars and it depended on a bunch of dipsticks (like those you find in UP) what % of those billions would you dedicate to R&D to eliminate them?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

In a decade there will be no charge for any Uber ride. The reason being is that Uber will have been out of business for many years.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I would try to pay them more. And perhaps they would respond with a more respectful attitude to your clients.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> https://amp.businessinsider.com/uber-lyft-fare-prices-could-fall-by-80-ubs-estimate-2019-5


80% decrease.... Amen ? hobo, A No.1
I won't need to ride the rails No More


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Uber takes ~50% of every fare. A good portion of the other ~50% is spent on gas, insurance, maintenance & car depreciation. 

How does that equal 80% again? I see these 'analysts' can't even do rudimentary math.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Uber has about two years of capital from the ipo til it's out of business


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah and Scuber is going to become a huge profit maker too with its robot drivers.



1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah and Scuber is going to become a huge profit maker too.





Tom Oldman said:


> https://amp.businessinsider.com/uber-lyft-fare-prices-could-fall-by-80-ubs-estimate-2019-5


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Bullshit. Someone has to pay for the fleet. How are they going to turn a profit after maintaining their vehicles with an 80% lower fare? Who comes up with this crap?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

We still talking about SDCs ?


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Bullshit. Someone has to pay for the fleet. How are they going to turn a profit after maintaining their vehicles with an 80% lower fare? Who comes up with this crap?


As far as gruber is concerned, maintenance is free since they've always payed 0% of it.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Tom Oldman said:


> https://amp.businessinsider.com/uber-lyft-fare-prices-could-fall-by-80-ubs-estimate-2019-5


Not a chance.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

On paper, if autocars worked, sure, costs could come down. In reality, autocars are killing people, what insurance company is going to take that risk?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Many of the riders who use R/S now won't have jobs to pay for the fare because their jobs will be lost through automation.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...ould-kill-73-million-u-s-jobs-2030/899878001/


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

When cars don’t need drivers? Who needs Uber? Why wouldn’t the manufacturers deploy their own fleets?


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Michael1230nj said:


> When cars don't need drivers? Who needs Uber? Why wouldn't the manufacturers deploy their own fleets?


For the same reason they don't sell their own cars. Tesla being the lone exception, then again, they may not be around for much longer.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Auto manufactures are investing in the tech, but are better at making cars than an app. Uber's business plan is to sell their software platform, rideshare is their side gig to data collect and refine their software.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Bullshit. Someone has to pay for the fleet. How are they going to turn a profit after maintaining their vehicles with an 80% lower fare? Who comes up with this crap?


Ubers spends 3.1 billion dollars a year on advertising as per it's S-1.

That kind of money buys you a lot of BS.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

i think the Drivers are way ahead of the Wall Street analysts. Uber is a Ponzi scheme and some drivers have been saying it for a while. Ubers buisness model will not produce significant profits. Uber in the present form will not be here in 4 years.


----------



## Carbuncle (Mar 29, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> https://amp.businessinsider.com/uber-lyft-fare-prices-could-fall-by-80-ubs-estimate-2019-5


An MIT study recently blew this out of the water and concluded that it will actually cost more to ride in driverless cars. The research was incredibly thorough and accounted for multiple different scenarios.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Carbuncle said:


> An MIT study recently blew this out of the water and concluded that it will actually cost more to ride in driverless cars. The research was incredibly thorough and accounted for multiple different scenarios.


Agree, I think the greedy bankers and investors are counting their money way too early with great irrational exuberance.



goneubering said:


> Not a chance.


Agree. As said before it's irrational exuberance.



Pax Collector said:


> Bullshit. Someone has to pay for the fleet. How are they going to turn a profit after maintaining their vehicles with an 80% lower fare? Who comes up with this crap?


Classic case of irrational exuberance by greedy bankers and investors to lure in more money to pay for more losses so Dara and his corrupt band can exploit the company, or actually drivers for more money.



everythingsuber said:


> Banks trying to hype up Ubers shares pretending driverless cars are just around the corner and we are going to make a killing.


You nailed it. Classic case of irrational exuberance.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

What the bankers (pronounced frauds) are doing is called pump & dump.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

mi4johns said:


> Uber takes ~50% of every fare. A good portion of the other ~50% is spent on gas, insurance, maintenance & car depreciation.
> 
> How does that equal 80% again? I see these 'analysts' can't even do rudimentary math.


It's just the irrational exuberance by the greedy bankers and investors to lure in more money to cover losses. It's obvious


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Uber has about two years of capital from the ipo til it's out of business


and it cannot come quick enough.....not sure which I want to happen sooner, Uber and Lyft going out of business or getting Congress and their leader out of office in 2020.



Tom Oldman said:


> It's just the irrational exuberance by the greedy bankers and investors to lure in more money to cover losses. It's obvious


It seems obvious but think of the folks on main street who invested in this charade in the first place.....it would seem obvious that one wouldn't invest in either Lyft or Uber but they did hence they may believe the propaganda again coming from the bankers who need to cover their losses


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Bob Reynolds said:


> In a decade there will be no charge for any Uber ride. The reason being is that Uber will have been out of business for many years.


LOVELY!!!
Well said


----------



## Carbuncle (Mar 29, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> Agree, I think the greedy bankers and investors are counting their money way too early with great irrational exuberance.
> 
> 
> Agree. As said before it's irrational exuberance.
> ...


"Irrational Exuberance" sounds like the energy drink/Fool-Aid of choice among techies and VC's.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

The bankers and investors are seating on loads and loads of shares of Uber and Lyft. Their greed is the their strongest instinct, adapted instinct. They want to convert the shares to cash and one way to do that is to create irrational exuberance among public in using the media. Consequently, the stocks may (just may) show signs of life and start climbing up. That is what we call a "Head Fake" and makes the inexperienced investors to jump in. That would be the time to unload and cash in the chips...



CarpeNoctem said:


> What the bankers (pronounced frauds) are doing is called pump & dump.


That's another correct word for it. Well said.



Michael1230nj said:


> i think the Drivers are way ahead of the Wall Street analysts. Uber is a Ponzi scheme and some drivers have been saying it for a while. Ubers buisness model will not produce significant profits. Uber in the present form will not be here in 4 years.


Unless they exploit the lowest paid workers, working in agricultural and janitorial sectors to bridge the time to AV which is far unrealistic on money and time.



Carbuncle said:


> "Irrational Exuberance" sounds like the energy drink/Fool-Aid of choice among techies and VC's.


I know, it is like some extraterrestrial lingo.
In mid or late 1990s, Allan Greenspan, Chairman of federal reserve at that time, was testifying in front of members of congress and he used this expression "Irrational Exuberance" which made great headlines and the media was all over those two words for many months. Greenspan was known for his use of complex words in explanation of economy. I'm sure you can YouTube that segment.


----------



## Carbuncle (Mar 29, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> The bankers and investors are seating on loads and loads of shares of Uber and Lyft. Their greed is the their strongest instinct, adapted instinct. They want to convert the shares to cash and one way to do that is to create irrational exuberance among public in using the media. Consequently, the stocks may (just may) show signs of life and start climbing up. That is what we call a "Head Fake" and makes the inexperienced investors to jump in. That would be the time to unload and cash in the chips...
> 
> 
> That's another correct word for it. Well said.
> ...


I knew this country was in trouble when Greenspan admitted to being a fan of Ayn Rand.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Might you can let the driverless car do the job ?


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Uber has about two years of capital from the ipo til it's out of business


 burn baby burn !!!!!


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Ubers PR firm pumping up stories to cover up their dirty deeds. The best way to fight bad newz is to cover it with fake newz.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Ubers PR firm pumping up stories to cover up their dirty deeds. The best way to fight bad newz is to cover it with fake newz.


Fooling investors, cheating them with irrational exuberance in the media, to invest so they can pay themselves millions of dollars bonuses and jump the ship before it sinks as rats do.


----------



## BAKAD (Feb 22, 2016)

Hype! 

Based on how well my GPS has worked you would not get me in a self-driving car based on even more sophisticated technology. 

Gee! What could go wrong?

There is hope....... millennials would get in.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

It could if pigs could fly but it won't. Uber can't make a profit and they are overcharging and ripping off drivers and pax and are losing billions a year. With SDC that's gonna be a huge expense for them, a car can only be in so many places at once and do a finite amount of rides per day plus there are traffic problems too.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> It could if pigs could fly but it won't. Uber can't make a profit and they are overcharging and ripping off drivers and pax and are losing billions a year. With SDC that's gonna be a huge expense for them, a car can only be in so many places at once and do a finite amount of rides per day plus there are traffic problems too.


Many SDC will meet their fate


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> https://amp.businessinsider.com/uber-lyft-fare-prices-could-fall-by-80-ubs-estimate-2019-5


There will be 90 percent less drivers to.

I can see lyft buying out Uber at some point. Uber is investing too much money in losing ventures, or using these ventures to skim off the top.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> I can see lyft buying out Uber at some point. Uber is investing too much money in losing ventures, or using these ventures to skim off the top.


Or Amazon or Google gobbling one or both up.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Total nonsense. We are watching crooks on parade. 

I almost feel sorry for the chumps who buy U/L stock....almost.


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

A recent study of gig-economy laborers and their pay published 2 rates of pay for each individual, one rate was just on paid hours and another included "unpaid hours" that included the time spent on tasks supporting paid work activities. So this specious piece from Businessinsider does not account for the time maintaining the car, handling the registration, fueling, accident downtime, etc. Obviously an Uber shill.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

ROFLMAO @ 80% cheaper.

In Orlando that would mean rides at approx 15 cents a mile and 2 1/2 cents per minute.


----------



## Senzo (Sep 26, 2018)

Thats just to boost investor interest to get in early.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> https://amp.businessinsider.com/uber-lyft-fare-prices-could-fall-by-80-ubs-estimate-2019-5


Autonomous Vehicle: $500,000, 5 years
Ant: $150,000, 5 years

Uber will have to OWN all of those vehicles outright. Not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Makes no sense at all ..certainly not to investors...essentially saying Revenues would fall 80% as well ...


----------

